# Red Urine



## PrairieSmokeFarm (May 25, 2015)

Howdy folks,

I keep seeing red urine spots around the barn. This morning there was red pee in one of the feed pans that was in our young goats' stall. In the stall we have one 6-month old wether and one 6-month old doe. They are normal and happy and being very typical little goaties. Sometimes the pee is in with my milkers. Sometimes it's in with my dry girls. I have not actually seen anyone pee red. I don't know if goat urine oxidizes to red, or if they're eating something out in the pasture that may be causing their urine to be red. The young wether is rationed a small amount of grain every day. He has access to hay and browse and good water and has no swelling or pain around his penis, so I'm in no way concerned that he has urinary calculi. Everyone is normal, tails up, happy goats. Feed-wise - hay, grain, and browse, Hoegger's golden blend minerals and kelp, good clean water, and they get a few little goat treats each day too, nothing substantial. They are all Nigerian Dwarf except for one Mini-Nubian (the 6-month old doe). Thanks for any info!!

Best,
Mallory 

P.S. - I don't see any mistletoe (which I've heard can cause red urine) in our pasture but they've eaten the bark off of a few trees out there.


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Plants that are high in beta-carotene, such as dandelion leaves, can cause red urine. If that's the case, just something in their pasture, then it's okay.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Buttercup causes that as well.


----------



## PygmyGoatGirl (Apr 20, 2015)

As well as maple leaves and pokeweed.


----------



## PrairieSmokeFarm (May 25, 2015)

Got it...thanks so much for the info. I figured it was a plant, but I couldn't find any information on what might cause it other than mistletoe. Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Certain chemicals in urine turn red when exposed to light, just like with horses.


----------



## PrairieSmokeFarm (May 25, 2015)

Interesting! I wondered several times if that wasn't the case...light or oxygen exposure...I've tried to watch everyone wee, but have never seen red pee...maybe that's it!


----------



## PrairieSmokeFarm (May 25, 2015)

Wasn't 100% sure what buttercup looked like...just googled it, and we've had a ton growing in our pasture, dandelion too, and there are two or three maples out there. Pokeweed is definitely around, but I haven't noticed any in the goat pasture...will keep an eye out for it. I really appreciate the info!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good info!! : )


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

They don't get bottles anymore do they?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good question.

Just another thing, have you watch your wether or any males pee?

Urinary stones can cause bloody urine, if it is a mild case, and not fully blocked. 
Doe's can get stones as well, but can pass them on their own, males cannot.


----------



## PrairieSmokeFarm (May 25, 2015)

Sorry for the delayed response! Nope, they do not get bottles anymore.


----------



## PrairieSmokeFarm (May 25, 2015)

Pam,
I will definitely keep an eye out. It's so random when I see it. I'll see spots of it around, then no evidence of it again for days or a couple weeks. My husband thought that if it were blood, it would show some sign of coagulation, but if it's diluted in urine, I'm not so sure. I will keep an eye on our wether. I've honestly never seen him pee. Will let you know if I catch him in the act!
Thanks!
Mallory


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give some ACV or ammonium chloride to the goats, if it is a doe with possible stones, it will help break it up, Doe's can pass them, but bucks/wethers cannot. Watch your wether and see him pee, it is important to make sure he is OK and pee stream is good.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

PrairieSmokeFarm said:


> Wasn't 100% sure what buttercup looked like...just googled it, and we've had a ton growing in our pasture, dandelion too, and there are two or three maples out there. Pokeweed is definitely around, but I haven't noticed any in the goat pasture...will keep an eye out for it. I really appreciate the info!


Sounds like there are plenty of plants that they have access to that could be causing the red color. In people, red urine caused by eating beets is called beeturia. It doesn't happen to everyone, but it may be more common in people with an iron deficiency or an over consumption of iron. Are they by any chance getting any beet pulp? I don't know if the pulp would have the same effect as the whole root or juice.

At any rate, making sure that they don't have UC, as others have mentioned, is probably the most important thing.


----------



## PrairieSmokeFarm (May 25, 2015)

I've been watching everyone pee, and I'm not seeing any red when I catch them in the act. I also saw my wether pee for the first time, and his urine was completely normal. He didn't seem to strain or anything either. I have looked for ammonium chloride and can't seem to find it anywhere that we shop for feed or supplies. I ordered some from Hoegger but it's on backorder :eyeroll:
I'm thinking it's plants or a reaction to light...last night I didn't see any red pee but this morning there were two spots in front of the door on the outside. The last thing I want is to assume that everyone is fine and something actually be wrong. Everyone seems happy and healthy, but red pee is pretty darned weird. Oh, goats...why can't you talk?!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

People have mentioned that Noble Goat feed from Purina has ammonium chloride in it. I looked up the label information and it says it has urine acidifiers including ammonium chloride to help prevent UC. Might be an option while you are waiting for your order.

http://goat.purinamills.com/OURPRODUCTS/PRODUCTS/NobleGoatGrower16/default.aspx


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, noble goat has Ammonium chloride in it. It is better than nothing. Apple cider vinegar may help as well.

It may be blood showing in the urine here and there, because of possible stones.
If it was from eaten plants, it wouldn't be at random seeing it, so one goat may have an issue. Or infection of some kind possibly.

Glad the boy pee'd and is OK.


----------



## PrairieSmokeFarm (May 25, 2015)

Interesting...I will let you know how I go on getting my hands on some AC. I've never fed medicated feed like Noble Goat, but will do so if I can't find ammonium chloride. Also, I have a vet coming out on Tuesday for a herd check-up, so this will be one of my #1 questions for her. Will let you know what I find out. Thanks everyone for the input, advice, and information!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I was easily able to find AC on Ebay. It's very inexpensive and most of the sellers will have it to you in just a few days.


----------



## PrairieSmokeFarm (May 25, 2015)

Great! Thank you!


----------



## PrairieSmokeFarm (May 25, 2015)

Quick update for anyone interested in the whole red pee thing. Our vet came out yesterday just to give everyone a look-see, and she watched several of our goats urinate while she was here - nothing unusual. She agreed that, like horses, goats could have chemicals in their urine that would cause it to turn red or that some of the plants in our pasture could be causing it. She also told me to completely take our wether off of grain. Said he had more than enough browse and hay to fill his belly. So that's that. Also, on Monday, I finally had the bright idea to re-read the list of ingredients in the grain I feed, and as it turns out, it contains ammonium chloride. Even if it were our wether having the issues from grain though, I don't know that the feed would have enough AC to counteract the problem.... Either way, no more grain for Timmy. 

Mallory


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad a vet looked at them.

But you need to find out, which goat is doing that. I somewhat agree, but skeptical.

Your guy needs ammonium chloride somehow, to prevent stones.


----------



## PrairieSmokeFarm (May 25, 2015)

New Update:

Yesterday morning when I let everyone out of the barn, one of the feed pans where my milkers sleep (just two) had been peed in, and it was just starting to turn red around the edges. I didn't move it, looked at it off and on while I took care of everyone, and it slowly turned all the way red. Don't worry, I wash the pans. First thought was that it was reacting with the pan, but that wouldn't explain the red pee on the straw in the barn. Doesn't seem to be just one goat as I've found it in with my 6 month olds, with the milkers, and with my dry girls. Only one I haven't seen any red pee with is my pregnant doe. Thinking that reaction to light is the best bet! (Good call lottsagoats1!)

Ammonium chloride is on the way for the boys (just added a buck to the menagerie, and he and the wether have their own pasture and penthouse making feeding simpler). 

If anything in particular comes of it, I'll be sure to post. Till then though, I'll leave you guys alone about red pee!

Thanks for all the info!

Best,
Mallory


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you looked into it further to find that info, makes me feel better about it. ;-)


----------

